# Looking for IKC Programs



## Rich_Hale (Jul 14, 2005)

I have recently added a page to my web site www.PacificKenpo.com that has some early International Karate Championships (IKC) programs.  I don't have many (13) but it's a start.  I would like help in collecting the cover shots of all the programs for display on my site.  If you have one, or more, and would like to share please send me a high res. scan and I'll size, optimize and add it to my site.  

By the way, feel free to take any images off my site that you would like to have in your personal collection.  Mr. Parker shared his art with us, the least we can do is share it with each other.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 14, 2005)

Hello Mr. Hale,

I just wanted to say welcome. :asian: Your site looks great, and I really enjoyed viewing all of the old photos - love the styles and beards on everyone!  Thanks for sharing and I look forward to your participation here.

MJ


----------



## Simon Curran (Jul 15, 2005)

Great site Mr Hale.


----------



## hammer (Jul 15, 2005)

Cool Site, Really liked the presentation "Clean and Sharp".

Cheers
Hammer


----------



## Michael Billings (Jul 15, 2005)

Enjoyed your site in it's entirity.  

 -Michael


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jul 18, 2005)

Hi Mr. Hale :wavey:

I enjoyed your website very much; it includes other kenpoists, other associations & has a positive tone.  I appreciate the atmosphere of "inclusion" instead of "exclusion."  You seem to have been there for a lot of Kenpo history, & I appreciate you sharing it with us.

Respectfully,
Gin-Gin :asian:


----------



## nlkenpo (Jul 27, 2005)

A program for the IKC 2006 in the Netherlands can be found on our site: www.ikc2006.nl

   Click the Registration button and you'll be able to download the entire brochure, including the cover.

 I hope this helps, although it's not really a program, but more of an announcement brochure. The actual program will be produced shortly before the event.

   Regards, Marcel


----------

